# kostenloses Profinet Diagnose- und Konfigurationstool von Siemens



## Blockmove (24 Dezember 2013)

Von Siemens gibt es Proneta zum Download.
Es ist ein kostenloses Profinet-Konfigurations- und Diagnosetool.

Der rostige Nagel hat es schon in einem anderen Thread erwähnt.
Da es aber für viele vielleicht hilfreich ist, mach ich mal einen Thread hierfür auf.

Hier der Link:
http://support.automation.siemens.c...lib.csinfo&lang=de&objid=67460624&caller=view


Schöne Weihnachten

Gruß
Dieter


----------

